# 4BR Presidential Wyndham Bonnet Creek Nov 12-19th (Orlando, FL)



## Bigrob (Nov 8, 2016)

Beautiful unit located inside the gates of Disney in Lake Bueva Vista, Florida.

First to PM me gets it. $700 is a great price for this amazing unit.

Thanks.


----------



## bballmom (Nov 9, 2016)

*Is this still available?*

Is your rental still available?


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 10, 2016)

No longer available.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 11, 2016)

In one thread, people complained about posters doing a "bait and switch" on LMR.  Can't happen on this one -- there's nothing to switch to!


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 27, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> Beautiful unit located inside the gates of Disney in Lake Bueva Vista, Florida.
> 
> First to PM me gets it. $700 is a great price for this amazing unit.
> 
> Thanks.


hi
do you have a 2 or 3 bedroom in Kissimmee or Lake Buena Vista for Friday night Dec.23 only? call 335-749-5922 thanks


----------

